
XCOR Aerospace Files Chapter 7 Bankruptcy - JabavuAdams
http://www.parabolicarc.com/2017/11/09/xcor-files-chapter-7-bankruptcy/
======
JabavuAdams
Anyone with a few tens of $M kicking around might want to look at this. Sad. I
remember following these guys back in 2000, during the birth of the New Space
movement. I really liked the operational concept behind their tea cart engine:
[https://xcor.com/propulsion/research-
development/](https://xcor.com/propulsion/research-development/)

Hard to believe they were founded 18 years ago.

~~~
Gravityloss
I guess they never got enough money to do a lot of things.

~~~
JabavuAdams
I remember when the New Space guys and gals would laugh at Elon Musk for
spending > 100M, comparing him to old-space.

I think the lesson is that to do space on the cheap you need 100M, not 10M.

